
How to Defeat Fake News with a Screenshot Verification Service (SVS) - ninjaa
https://medium.com/@aditya_advani/how-to-defeat-fake-news-with-a-screenshot-verification-service-svs-e80867dfbc58
======
ninjaa
I plan to keep improving the article above for a couple days at min,
potentially with explanations and diagrams of how PKI, e2e, Steganography, QR
codes and fountain codes work, but I felt this draft was ready enough for
publication, and I really just want to make a mark with a general audience. I
appreciate all feedback, upvotes, comments. My personal email
advani1@gmail.com, please include "SVS" in the subject if you choose that
method to hit me up about this.

